# How long does it take to force fetch



## Cooper (Jul 9, 2012)

On an average how long does it take to force fetch a retriever?


----------



## hoosierharvester (Jul 7, 2010)

6-8 weeks.. depending on pup


----------



## Tony Marshall (May 15, 2013)

That depends on the dog and you. If you have never done it before it might take a little longer. On average, about a month. The real answer is until they're done. Do yourself and your dog a big favor and don't get on a timeline.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Cooper said:


> On an average how long does it take to force fetch a retriever?


Which one? Nothing is more individual. Forget the schedules.

Evan


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

It takes as long as it takes


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

It does take as long as it takes, but for me on average 5-6 weeks. If it takes longer I typically wonder if the dog will be suited to advanced work. That's an average and every dog is different. 

/Paul


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

it takes me 2 hours, two minutes and thirty seconds.

one hour round trip to drop off at my friendly neighboring pro(who has forced fetched hundreds)
one hour round trip to pick up the pup when finished.......
two minutes and thiry seconds to write and record the check!;-)


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

3 weeks to Never, you will learn that the word "Average" shouldn't be used or "Time Line" when training dogs.
Now an "Average Dog" is just that, Average - below par.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Well played John.



roseberry said:


> it takes me 2 hours, two minutes and thirty seconds.
> 
> one hour round trip to drop off at my friendly neighboring pro(who has forced fetched hundreds)
> one hour round trip to pick up the pup when finished.......
> two minutes and thiry seconds to write and record the check!;-)


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

RookieTrainer said:


> Well played John.


wannabe playa...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Should be noticed that the base FF takes roughly this amount of time, but is something that is enforced throughout training especially through intermediate training

/Paul


----------

